# Which used blower: a 1978 Ariens 924026 or a Toro 824XL power throw?



## Eckjam (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi everyone,

First time poster (hi!), but I've have been viewing for years. I bought my first house 2 winters ago in the twin cities of Minneapolis/St Paul and have strong armed my way through them, but the last snowfall made me need a snowblower. 

I know I don’t want to spent $1000+ on a new machine so I have been looking at used. At first I was thinking about $5-600 for a used machine (like this John Deere 826D or this) but have decided to get ~$300 machine. 

Sp, I have narrowed it down to two used machines:
1.A 1978 Ariens 924026 for $250 sn 035228
2.A Toro 824XL Power Throw for $350 (2002?)
Which do you guys think is better? They appears pretty similar machines except the augers: Toro has that odd drum (does it have shear bolts?) compared to the Ariens style I’m accustomed too. Any advantages or disadvantages of either?

The guy whose selling the Ariens has refreshed some things. All new carb parts installed and all the rest of the machine has been gone through thoroughly, supposedly, and has great compression. The Ariens is older but has electric start. 24" It has been painted but there was very little rust and what it had was just unattractive surface rust. It had zero rust that affected the housing/chute and auger assembly. No paint has been applied to the auger. The engine is an 8hp tecumseh, appears original. 

Sounds to be pretty nice old machine. Plus free shipping, which is good since I have a car.


The other option is a Toro 824Xl Power Throw. Not sure of exact age (~2002?). No electric start, 24" 8 HP tecumsuh. According to owner, in excellent shape better than similar used machines. Last fall a local ACE hardware store and it was serviced for a tune up and a belt replacement for $150 (supposedly, might have receipt). Was current owner's fathers machine new. They used a single stage more often than this one. 

I am inspecting the Toro tonight. Will likely check the Ariens soon. I have reviewed many of the used buying tips and videos.

Which would you buy? Neither?

Thanks for the input!

James


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I would get the Ariens. Actually already did. Mine was in sad shape when I got it, but the price was great. Got the engine running, but it quickly threw a rod. Put a new $100 Chinese engine on it, new Sno-Hogg tires, some new bushings / bearings and some new paint and it works wonderfully. I also rebuilt the front gearbox because of a leak.

I had a Toro 3521 that had the drum style augers and they had a tendency to ride up on backed snow piles a lot more. Granted that blower was quite a bit lighter.

The Ariens is nice because it has a locking hub on the left wheel. Lock it in and you have a straight axle for great traction or unlock it and you have a differential for great maneuvering. It functions just like a car differential though, so if one wheel is on ice it will spin. New tires will greatly help with that though.

I am not familiar with that Toro model, but the Ariens is dead simple to take apart, maintain or repair. Not too many parts and everything is very basic and mostly still available. Plus that style of Ariens was so mass produced it is easy to find a parts machine for under $50.

The only bad thing I have to say about my Ariens is it lacks the deflector control for the chute so you have to reach over to adjust it. Also, I just took a second look at your pictures and I see the knob is missing for yours. Not a huge deal as all it is is a carriage bolt and a big wing nut. Those are pretty standard and easy to get.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello eckjam, welcome to *SBF!!* an ariens guy is going to tell you to buy the arien and a toro guy ( like me !  ) is going to tell you to buy the toro. if you've been reading whats posted on the board about buying a used snowblower then you know what to look for when you go check out these two fine machines. bring home the one that makes you happy


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

I agree with Shryp, IMO that model Ariens is one of the best they made, good control locations(minus the lack of chute deflector),built solid, and good power in an easy to use blower. I'm sure the PowerThrow would be great, but for $100 more.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I am admittedly biased towards Ariens and I'm sure that the Toro is a nice machine, but not $100 more.


----------



## Eckjam (Feb 6, 2014)

Well I went and checked out the Toro...and the thing wouldn't start. It was in good shape otherwise. I think the guy had bad gas in it; he said it had always been difficult to start. I think Ill avoid. It rolled over fine on the pull.

I went into the local Ace store too. Checked out a Toro 1028 OXE. That thing is nice. Turning with the grips is a cool new feature. They wanted...$1500 since someone returned it for a smaller unit...tempting...but gotta pass.

Well see how the Ariens looks...Sounds like I cant go wrong there.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm an Ariens guy and would recommend that one. It's almost the same as I have. Parts are standard and always available. The operational difference between them is the auger control, a handle on the Toro, a "shifter" on the Ariens.


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

That's too bad that the Toro didn't start, because I would have recommended it. It would have been even better if it happened to be an 824 Powershift, as those have an all gear transmission.

As I see it, the only difference between the Toro 824XL and the basic 824 is the XL has the taller chute and a little bigger intake shroud.

Oh, and the drum design was to prevent the impeller and discharge chute from clogging up. The drum will only allow the maximum amount of snow the impeller can eject, and will snowplow the rest of it forward. Now, Toro uses a small cutout in the auger housing to recycle the snow the impeller can't handle back in front of the auger to accomplish the same thing.


----------



## MnJim (Jan 26, 2014)

Guess you got lucky that the Toro didn't start.

I think Ariens designed there machines to blow the snow instead of snowplowing or recycleing.


----------



## gusgt18 (Jan 18, 2014)

Another vote for the ariens here. Biased though I have 2 late 70s ariens. Differential wheel is a plus. I also like being able to turn the augers on and leave them on. 

I also had a Toro 3521 and a 724, they were both good machines. I felt the toro's threw farther, but the ariens moved more snow faster.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

That ariens has the chute control with two universal joints. This makes it much easier to switch over to an ohv replacement engine. Not only is it $100 cheaper but for the hundred dollars you save you could buy a replacement motor should the Tecumseh throw a rod.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

mnjim said:


> guess you got lucky that the toro didn't start.
> 
> i think ariens designed there machines to blow the snow instead of snowplowing or recycleing.



oh snap!!!!!


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

I think both are good.. but the Toro not starting and may have 'low' compression by sounds of it would steer me away unless real cheap. I have a 78 Ariens (have had several that year) and they are awesome. Love the controls. My monster blower (if that's what one calls it?) pictured in earlier post with the 20hp is a 1978. I chose that style on purpose to build as I know how comfortable and easy the controls are. Geno P.S. -I think Toro has a good machine, but on that one would need room on price to possibly buy/replace/fix motor by sounds of it and I have had little experience with Toro so I'm bit Ariens bias, but both have good reputation.


----------



## Eckjam (Feb 6, 2014)

Well I am going to check it out this afternoon. Well see. 

I have a few worries. The pictures look to show a different muffler than the original. Plus it looks like the heater box for the carb and the recoil snow guard look to be missing. Hopefully not a sign the engine is on its last leg. Ill need to inspect the paint too. May not be such a "gem."

May just benegotiating points though... Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## Eckjam (Feb 6, 2014)

Bought it. $200 delivered. Works great, threw a bunch of roof raked snow and it bit the plow junk without any issues. The muffler is super loud though. The beast swallows gas fast. The choke adjustment mechanism doesn't work very well so that's partly why the cover is off, along with wrong muffler. 

All in all, Ill deal with loudness and gas sucking over spending $1K. Thanks again. Hopefully she runs smoothly for some time.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Just keep in the back of your mind that a predator replacement motor would be quieter, very good on gas, and on a 24" bucket I can assure you it would be a beast. There would be nothing left to complain about except maybe for throwing distance. That's where an impeller kit comes in.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

That is true, the $100 engine would be a nice upgrade to get rid of noise, vibration and fuel usage. You could even sell your flathead and probably get 50-60 for it.


----------

